# BTM X SM



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I have now 2 monitors. I have worked with many now and I have found a really good connection with a Wc Black Throated Monitor, and my Savannah Monitor. I am right now working with Hibernation for my bosc I have started her 4 months ago.. This is the first time she has gone threw this so hoping next year I am going to attempt to breed these 2 species together. It would be the first time in the world has this happens but This connection is the same one my black heads had and I think I might be able to get this one pulled off. For the second IMG you can see the BT on top of my bosc, he has gotten very protective of my bosc he will his and snap at if I am touching her. This behaviour is not normal for monitors so is very interesting for many.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice, I like them things


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

got like everything giant centipedes, montiors, tons of fish, giant frogs I unno what I have not goten...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

First, Boscs don't need nor are they able to hibernate, they are from the savannahs of Africa and never see temperatures low enough to brumate, all that will happen is your Bosc will slow down, probably get an upper respiratory infection and die.

Second, monitors don't develop "connections" they come together in certain seasons, breed and then go their seperate ways. One monitor lying on another is not a love connection, it is a desire to take more of the available heat source for itself to the detriment of the other monitor. Your blackthroat isn't expressing jealousy or a guarding behaviour, it just doesn't want to be handled.

Thirdly, there is a reason that they have never been bred together before as it is a physical impossiblity. All species of monitors have differing genitalia, males have a lobed hemi-penes and the lobes on a particular species only match up with corresponding genitalia of it's specific females. If your blackthroat is a male, it will not only get too large to breed with your bosc, if it's a female, it will most likely see it as a food source and kill and eat it.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry, I was meaning for hibrenate (brumate) and the temps do not go low, at night around 70.
And for infections it would happen in a extended period of time or bad luck for it being fast.

For their relations well I could not say it's not posible for BTs the males can mature from 1-2 years of age and this male is over 1 year so I will never know, but for my bosc I will have to go threw a trial next year to see how the male reacts with a cycle of my bosc.


----------

